# Dog brush



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello


I have got puppy class next week and we have been told to take a brush, as we are going to learn how to groom. 

As vizslas have such short hair what is the best type of brush to get? i need to order and get it for next Wednesday i live in England so i need to take into consideration delievery. 

Any ideas?

Thanks

Adelle and Copper


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

The one I use on Willie works great. It's called a curry brush. It says right on the thing, "Rubber Curry Brush for Good Grooming." It's made of red rubber, manufactured by "Four Paws" (Item #570). It is an oval shape that fits nicely into your hand, and it really gets out the loose hairs. Seems like there should be something similar to that in England. You could Google it. They are used on horses, too.


----------



## KonasPop (Aug 9, 2011)

use the same style as above but its by kong - small oval thing that fits in your hand with rubber cones/spikes that pull on the loose hair. 

Other brushes didnt cut it at all...also great for shampooing during bath time since its all rubber.


----------



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CURRY-COM...t=UK_Horse_Wear_Equipment&hash=item3a668f92cc

Is this it???


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

No, I think that is a curry comb. This is the one that I have:

http://www.fourpaws.com/products/rubber-curry-brush-for-dogs.htm

It performs exactly as advertised! Willie enjoys being brushed with it.  But I think the curry comb would probably work just fine, too. I also have a thing called a "Zoom Groom" but I think the Four Paws product works better.


----------



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you ;D


----------

